# Acid safe gas bubblers?



## Joeforbes (Jun 21, 2011)

I have an idea I would like to test for an HCl-Cl system that bubbles Cl gas through HCl containing cat material. I'm looking for an air pump that could hold up in an HCl-Cl environment. 

The plan is to use an enclosed system that takes the Cl gas vented from the solution and pumps to back to the bottom and bubbles it back out. So the intake of the pump and pump itself would need to stand up to the gases and acidic environment.

I plan to use a pressure valve connected to an exhaust system with a scrubber to prevent excess pressure build up. I also plan to use a bucket warmer to warm the solution, but not boil it. 

Does anyone know of a company that would make such a pump? Also, are there any other safety features that would be recommend besides the pressure valve/exhaust system and standard safety procedures for handing these chemicals?

Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## Militoy (Jun 21, 2011)

If I needed to pump chlorine gas and HCl vapor (which I wouldn't), I would use a peristaltic pump. Only the tubing of the pump comes into contact with the media being transported - so you only need to select a pump with the required volume, using tubing that is compatible with the stuff you are moving.

EDIT: Added link: 
http://www.coleparmer.com/techinfo/techinfo.asp?htmlfile=PPumps_AmyE.htm&ID=580


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 21, 2011)

Check out this video to see what you would have to consider. And if you need a pump the size of the one towards the end of the video to move your PM solution you're probably in good shape :lol: 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M28xkznSEZI[/youtube]


----------



## Militoy (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice find on the video, Goldenchild! I've typically only used them for lower-volume applications using sub-inch silicone surgical tubing for the delivery - though we used one for high-pressure PAO cooling on a 'dark' project around 10 years ago. That pump was capable of moving over 350 GPM at lower pressure!


----------



## Joeforbes (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. 

I plan to start with a 5 gallon bucket. I find I can fit between 22-26 pounds of beads in about half of the volume of the bucket. 

Would a pump like this one be suitable? 

http://www.amazon.com/Made-907-058-Mityflex-Peristaltic-Pump/dp/B001VXU3PM

I'm guessing it isn't going to have to be all that high powered to circulate the contents of a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## skippy (Jun 23, 2011)

The ones I've seen on ebay and labx are called masterflex, and are made by or for Cole Parmer. They look pretty useful and the peristaltic mechanisms I've seen second hand online for really cheap, if you are handy and could fit your own drive to it.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 23, 2011)

Why make it difficult? I don't think you need a pump at all. Were it me i would take a ball and measure its diameter. Then say the ball was 1 inch in diameter i would figure what size pvc pipe i needed so that the balls would lay flat on the bottom in an even layer. Then build layer upon layer. This way you can stack in most amount in a given area without lost space, by packing them as tight as possible. The reason i say this is if you’re using cl gas then you want the smallest amount of solution possible both to control waste disposal issues as well as handling all that solution. You could use a 3 in piece of pvc pipe say 4 ft long with screw caps on both ends for loading and draining. Drill holes in both ends and epoxy air ports for your intake and exhaust. Stand it straight up and bubble cl through it and it will act as a scrubber column and you balls will become the packing media. Wrap the pvc pipe with your bucket heater, i assume it's a pad, and wrap that with insulation. The air and gas entering from the bottom and rising to the top should provide all the agitation the solution needs without using a pump.


----------



## Joeforbes (Jun 24, 2011)

I bought a Manostat E-Series 108 RPM pump off ebay. $112.50 with shipping. I'd say it was a pretty good buy.

Palladium, I didn't just ignore your advice. I decided I would try both, and stick with the one that suits me best.

I would love to find the calculations of how much chlorine gas I would need, and how much volume it would take for that to be at a pressure the bucket can handle, but I've come to a brick wall in that case.

Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 25, 2011)

Here is a chart for the amount of cl gas that water can hold at a given temperature. Someone else will have to figure the amount of gold per gram of cl gas for you.


----------

